# Knitting Machine main bed extensions



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm knitting a sweater on a KnitKing KH260 bulky. I'm using a hand knit pattern and it calls for 103 stitches. My guage on the machine is almost identical to the guage called for if I were hand knitting. My concern is this bed has a total of 114 needles/stitches and as I knit across the carriage gets awfully close to the edge of the bed. Any suggestions (besides be careful -- very careful :-D ). I used to own a standard knitting machine and I thought it had extensions I could attach to the bed. Maybe I'm just imagining this as its been a lot of years since I owned it. Does this sound familir to anyone?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a standard Brother electronic, and yes it has extensions, which are used when utilising all the needles on the machine.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Leonora said:


> I have a standard Brother electronic, and yes it has extensions, which are used when utilising all the needles on the machine.


Thanks, Leonara. I'll have to see if they have extensions for the bulky machines. Even though my floors are carpeted I would hate the thought of the carriage falling off the bed.


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I'm knitting a sweater on a KnitKing KH260 bulky. I'm using a hand knit pattern and it calls for 103 stitches. My guage on the machine is almost identical to the guage called for if I were hand knitting. My concern is this bed has a total of 114 needles/stitches and as I knit across the carriage gets awfully close to the edge of the bed. Any suggestions (besides be careful -- very careful :-D ). I used to own a standard knitting machine and I thought it had extensions I could attach to the bed. Maybe I'm just imagining this as its been a lot of years since I owned it. Does this sound familir to anyone?


i was going to say the same as Leonora my brother machine has extensions


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > I have a standard Brother electronic, and yes it has extensions, which are used when utilising all the needles on the machine.
> ...


Sorry for spelling your name wrong Leonora.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Yes. My machine had extensions which simply slotted into holes at each side of the main bed. It took all the 'must be careful' hassle out of knitting.
Hope it all turns out well
Jean


----------



## Ruth45 (Mar 14, 2011)

hello Bea, i have a 260 Brother and find that even though the stitches seem to be close to the edge just slow and steady does it for me. i have extension rails for the 892 Brother and use them when necessary but don't find it so on the 260. after a while i find that I get into a rhythm and forget that i am close to the end of the bed.


----------



## vonnie (May 16, 2011)

I have the same Brother Bulky as you. I have made extensive enquiries about an extension, but I am told that they are not available. The carriage is too heavy apparently. I also have the Brother standard machine and the extension rail from that does not fit the bulky machine, which has a wider carriage bed.
It is so frustating isn't it?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

vonnie said:



> I have the same Brother Bulky as you. I have made extensive enquiries about an extension, but I am told that they are not available. The carriage is too heavy apparently. I also have the Brother standard machine and the extension rail from that does not fit the bulky machine, which has a wider carriage bed.
> It is so frustating isn't it?


Thanks Vonnie. I only checked with one store but the owner's away for 3 weeks and the staff doesn't really know the stock. I guess I won't bother giving him a call next month. I noticed on eBay someone in England was selling "reinforced" extensions for standard machines and I thought that was odd.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruth45 said:


> hello Bea, i have a 260 Brother and find that even though the stitches seem to be close to the edge just slow and steady does it for me. i have extension rails for the 892 Brother and use them when necessary but don't find it so on the 260. after a while i find that I get into a rhythm and forget that i am close to the end of the bed.


Thanks Ruth, I guess that's what I'll have to do - go even slower than usual.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

vonnie said:


> I have the same Brother Bulky as you. I have made extensive enquiries about an extension, but I am told that they are not available. The carriage is too heavy apparently. I also have the Brother standard machine and the extension rail from that does not fit the bulky machine, which has a wider carriage bed.
> It is so frustating isn't it?


I have the bulky 270 and I do have extension rails for it. It's the same as your 260 only electronic. It took a while of watching and waiting on eBay but I did manage to get a set. Sunny Choi has an eBay shop, he is reliable and ships fast, you might try contacting him. Be careful, there are a set of brackets that you need to attach them, make sure they are included.
Pat


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

patganoe said:


> vonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same Brother Bulky as you. I have made extensive enquiries about an extension, but I am told that they are not available. The carriage is too heavy apparently. I also have the Brother standard machine and the extension rail from that does not fit the bulky machine, which has a wider carriage bed.
> ...


Pat, thanks! I'll check on Sunny Choi and also keep check on eBay if he doesn't have any.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> patganoe said:
> 
> 
> > vonnie said:
> ...


Welcome.For these machines patience and perseverance is the name of the game.


----------



## barb3wheels (Oct 14, 2012)

I too, brought out my old KH260 bulky knitting machine and am knitting a baby blanket, but keeps going off track because of so many needles. I am search for the railing extensions. Have you found any, and if so does this help the problem?
Thanks for looking into this.
Barb


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

barb3wheels said:


> I too, brought out my old KH260 bulky knitting machine and am knitting a baby blanket, but keeps going off track because of so many needles. I am search for the railing extensions. Have you found any, and if so does this help the problem?
> Thanks for looking into this.
> Barb


I bought a set off of eBay in 2013. The seller's name is Leannco. This is the item Extension Rail Set for Brother Bulky Knitting Machine KH260/270 They weren't cheap, I paid around $70 for mine. They do the job, just wish I had bought them when I bought the machine from the store.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Bea 465 said:


> I bought a set off of eBay in 2013. The seller's name is Leannco. This is the item Extension Rail Set for Brother Bulky Knitting Machine KH260/270 They weren't cheap, I paid around $70 for mine. They do the job, just wish I had bought them when I bought the machine from the store.


That is who I bought my extensions rails from last year and I have used them a fair bit. They installed easily on my HK 260, and are secure. I wondered at the time but I am glad I spent the money, they have saved a lot of frustration. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-235831-1.html


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Extensi...825?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f2f16191
I don't have any, kind of expensive. So far have not dropped the carriage yet.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

This is so strange! I posted to this topic, but I was not the originating poster, but something has gotten messed up and now it shows me as the original poster. I guess the gremlins have been at work again.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi 
I have the 260 which I use with a motor. I have used the full width of the bed and the carriage hasn't fallen off. When I do the cast on and selection row I disengage the motor coupling and just go carefully. I also have a small table next to my machine which is just below the height of the bed so if the carriage did come off for any reason it won't go crashing to the floor (which is tiled so not even a carpet to cushion the impact).


----------



## barb3wheels (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you, I did see it on line and it was about $72.00 plus shipping. thought maybe I could find it for a cheaper price, but may be hard. I'm still looking into it. If it does the job then I will. I bought the machine on line and there were no extensions available. thanks so much for your response.
Barb


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Bea 465 said:


> I'm knitting a sweater on a KnitKing KH260 bulky. I'm using a hand knit pattern and it calls for 103 stitches. My guage on the machine is almost identical to the guage called for if I were hand knitting. My concern is this bed has a total of 114 needles/stitches and as I knit across the carriage gets awfully close to the edge of the bed. Any suggestions (besides be careful -- very careful :-D ). I used to own a standard knitting machine and I thought it had extensions I could attach to the bed. Maybe I'm just imagining this as its been a lot of years since I owned it. Does this sound familir to anyone?


Bea465
yes there are extensions for the Bulky.


----------



## Muse4 (Jun 18, 2016)

I just ordered last week and they arrived today...from Leanneco on Ebay, has has been mentioned. Very quick service. I live in California and seller is in New York. They fit and work beautifully.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You shouldn't really need the rails, as the machine is designed to allow you to knit all the way past to clear the last needle on each end before turning back. 

The rails came with all the Brother standard-gauge machines, after the lace carriages started to be included, so that you could move either the lace carriage or main carriage off the bed to the side while using the other carriage. When the Brother Garter Carriages were later sold, they also used the rails to help line up the GC on the bed and position it outside the turn mark before starting to knit a pattern stitch. 

I've also seen people use main carriages from two different machines on the rails, each threaded with a different color and starting on opposite ends of the bed, so they can quickly knit stripes. The carriage that has just completed a stripe is moved out to the rail and the carriage at the opposite end pulled back onto the bed and continues in the second color. Quite fascinating to see someone using a hand on each and turning out long lengths of striped fabric at a pretty fast clip.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Randie, thanks for the information. I will have to sit down and see how far over I can move my carriage and still be comfortable that it will stay on the bed. I always felt that it was too close to the edge it would fall off.


----------

